# Twisted Mantid Pic



## gotmantids (Jun 3, 2005)

This has got to be the weirdest bad molt I have ever seen for a mantid. (Look at his head closely) Except for his head, the rest of his body is fine.

He is really disoriented, and has no way to catch anything for himself, or eat.

I really don't expect him to last much longer.


----------



## Joe (Jun 3, 2005)

Man  . I had the same thing with one of my chinese mantids. its still alive right now but its getting weaker each day  . when did yours molt? j/w

Joe


----------



## gotmantids (Jun 3, 2005)

Mine only molted this weekend, but he's so weak right now...you can tell by looking at how skinny and crimped his abdomen is. I tried to turn him upside down so that he'd drink some water, but I can't tell if he is or not.


----------

